# THMP Bembridge 1938 - 1976



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello, who knows that vessel in that period? Who knows guys sailing on her? Who can help us in her restoration? We are looking for any picture when even one detail of her is visible, we are looking a scan of every single piece of paper where her name is visible or where is any stamp of THMP Bembridge. Any do***ent, any data is very important to write her full history. She is today in Poland in Szczecin. I towed her personally from Gillingham to Greenhithe and after 3 days to Poland to Szczecin. She is now during her restoration. We are looking just everything related to that vessel. We have a good contact with Kirkleatham Redcar Museum (museum of her dock) and Nautical Maritime Museum. We have already contacted all known owners and all known (from internet) guys who had any piece of their life dedicated to her. But ... still we do not have to much. Everybody who was on her board can have any picture showing her cabins, corridors, machinery room or anything including himself sometimes. She should be completed outside within 3 months. Inside for about 6. Maybe you know any friend who knows anybody? Maybe any private collection?
I bag you PLEASE HELP US in our restoration project. We really wants to save this small but proud and beautiful vessel. Presently we are refitting a rusted deck steel plates. We have already a nice 600 kg two anchors (12-13 cwt) and chains, we are now looking for a wooden life boats. Her deck will look exactly the same like in 1938. that's is an idea. All technical changes made on her after 1938 will be repaired to look like in 1938. Of course we can not do everything but outside she will look like a real THMP Bembridge. Even she will be painted in originals colours. Name and letters visible on her aft so Bembridge London will stay unchanged and an English Flag will be always visible on her main mast. She will have on board our office but the rest will be used for her own Museum + area dedicated for several maritime organisations. So again she will be very crowded and busy. And what is the most important - again she will be beautifully. Of course for a real seaman even today she is beautiful. But for most of land guys it is a rusty scrub. We are now changing it. You can see a progress in her restoration here: http://www.magemar.com.pl/cpg133/index.php Keep well going Rafal


----------

